
Reflections on the Color of My Skin - pvsukale3
https://www.facebook.com/notes/neil-degrasse-tyson/reflections-on-the-color-of-my-skin/10158481422496613/
======
IanDrake
Well thought out article. He spoke to one white person and compared notes on
police interactions. That's usually enough information to base one's opinion
on.

I really feel bad about this whole thing. I have no idea what it's like to be
black. However, blacks have no idea what it's like to be white, or Asian, or
Hispanic.

I think they assume that if you're white, no one treats you like shit. That
hasn't been my experience.

If I described all the different times I had negative run-in with police, you
might think I was one of Neal's black peers.

Turns out, police have a difficult job to do and civilians have no idea, none.

A cop pulls you over for no reason because they just got a call that a white
guy in a dark suv just clipped an old lady and took off. You matched that
extremely vague description, it's just bad luck for you, but you had no idea.

Stuff like that happens all the time.

